# Nicknames?



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Do any of you have nicknames for your pets?

I tend to call Rajah "Kitten Bits" lol


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I tend to call Zeus, "Lil' Shrimp" cause his head coloration reminds me of shrimp.


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Hee hee we got a big fluffy black Siberian cat a couple of years ago (rehomed to us) and his original name was Baalthazar... who names a cat that anyway? As far as the vet is concerned, that's still his official name, but we call him 'The Honey Badger,' because, well... he acts exactly like one! haha


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol I like that, Honey Badger xD


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

I swear, that cat would smack a snake.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

twolovers101 said:


> Do any of you have nicknames for your pets?
> 
> I tend to call Rajah "Kitten Bits" lol



My cats do  Leroy's nickname is Crayon and Emma's nickname is Toaster.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I often call my king betta Magilla, Magillas. I also call my hamster Momo, Momokins. :3


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cute nicknames  momokins xD I like Toaster too


----------

